# Strava Trainings-App!



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo OWL'er und co.

"Surfjunk" hat mir letztens eine hervorragende Trainings-App empfohlen...
es handelt sich dabei um "Strava Cycling".

Die App zeichnet eure Tour bzw. eure Trainingsrunde auf. 
Inklusive Kilometer, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, Zeit, Höhenprofil, u.s.w. 
So weit, so gut... dass können viele GPS-basierte Trainings-Apps.

Strava kann aber noch etwas viel... ich will mal sagen... etwas viel Geileres!


Man kann nach einer Tour am Computer einzelne Segmente bzw. Sektionen der gefahrenen Strecke markieren. 
Zum Beispiel einen tollen technischen Trail, einen knackigen Uphill oder 'ne reine zackige Abfahrt!

Dieses Segment wird dann online bei Strava aufgeführt und automatisch eine Rankliste erzeugt.
Jeder User/Biker, der auf seiner Tour das entsprechende Segment befährt, wird zeitlich registriert und in die Rankliste aufgenommen.
Ich finde das genial!
Zum einen ist es eine super Trainings-Motivation und zum anderen kann man sich so (zeitlich ungebunden) mit anderen auf einer bestimmten Strecke messen, wenn man möchte.
Natürlich sollte man "geheime" Trails nicht unbedingt markieren.

Die App ist kostenlos. Strava bietet aber bei Bedarf noch einige kostenpflichtige Dienste (Premium) an.


Hier mal einige Screenshots:




















Man kann bestimmten Usern bzw. Freunden "folgen" und so automatisch über deren Aktivitäten informiert werden.
Aus unserer Region sind schon einige Leute dabei. Wäre cool, wenn es noch mehr Leute werden würden.


Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## 230691 (16. Februar 2013)

Das sieht sehr gut aus. An sowas ähnliches habe ich schon gedacht, als ich die DH am Hermann wieder gefahren bin.
Bin evt. morgen unterwegs und kann es dann mal testen wie es so läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

Mach' das!

Das Gute ist, du musst auf deiner Tour nicht extra anhalten und eine Sektion, die du befahren möchtest, anwählen oder so.
Strava filtert hinterher alle existierenden Segmente, die sich auf deiner Tour befanden, heraus und fügt dich in die Rankliste ein.
Sehr komfortabel.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

Yessss.... 

Sehr geiles App!
Es ist in der aktuellen Bike drin. 
So bin ich drauf gestoßen. 

Das Coole ist wirklich die Segmentierung. 

Die CC'ler machen Uphill Wertungen
Die DH'ler machen Downhill Wertungen 
Und die Enduros machen beides zusammen


----------



## Tier (16. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:
			
		

> Die CC'ler machen Uphill Wertungen
> Die DH'ler machen Downhill Wertungen
> Und die Enduros machen beides zusammen



Und Leute wie ich lieber keine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ne, Spaß beiseite. Schöne Sache.
Recorde meine Runden normalerweise sonst mit meinem Navi2Move und trags dann hinterher in die Trainingsverwaltung ein.
Werds aber mal antesten!


----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2013)

Ist es bei Strava auch möglich, die aufgezeichnete Tour als GPX-Datei oder ähnliches herunterzuladen?


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ja. 
Allerdings nur mit Premium-Account. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

Runter weis ich nicht. 
Rauf kannst du aber mit vielen Endgeräten von Garmin bis Android.

Ich meine aber im Portal was mit gpx gesehen zu haben warte mal


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

Das geht. 

Aber nur als Premium Member.


----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2013)

Das wär ja Mist. Wenn dann sollte das schon gehen, z.B. wie bei BiCycle



Tja denn hat sich das erledigt, für 5,49 pro Monat


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

Naja, deren Zielgruppe liegt nicht beim Touren Nachfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2013)

Das ist klar, aber die Option wär schon ganz nett, so von wegen 'All in one - App'


----------



## crossboss (17. Februar 2013)

Jau hab ich mir schonmal angeschaut scheint ne ganz interassante Sache zu sein. Ob ich die dann benutze muß ich mal gucken


----------



## poekelz (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die auch, dann können wir heute ja mal nachher unsere Aufzeichnungen vegleichen 

Frank


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Februar 2013)

Bin auch schon ne Weile Strava-Member! Aktuell Platz 2 in der King of the Mountain-Wertung "Grotenburg 2"  Das war aber eher zufällig, aber für das Enduro bin ich zufrieden.



-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja.
> Allerdings nur mit Premium-Account.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


Ich nutze oft auch Runkeeper - sowohl fürs Biken wie fürs Laufen. Die dort erzeugten gpx-Daten funktionieren ebenso und lassen sich auch auf Strava hochladen.


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2013)

werds demnächst auch mal testen.
der titel "grotenburg mountain king" ruft.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Februar 2013)

Platz 2 heute auf dem Prestigeträchtigen Wolfsschlucht Trail 

Und da war noch Luft nach oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Februar 2013)

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## Tier (17. Februar 2013)

Funzt ja super die App. 
Lustige Sache, danke für den Tip!

Gruß,
"Sir" Tobi, King of the Mittelweg


----------



## 230691 (17. Februar 2013)

Hab sie auch ausprobiert.
Funktioniert schon ziemlich gut. Komisch finde ich es nur, dass er mich auch automatisch zum "Grotenburg 2" Segment hinzugefügt hat obwohl ich nur in der Nähe war.
Überhaupt gibt es sehr viel zur Grotenburg 2 aber immer ein völlig anderen Weg.
Da leidet mMn nur die Vergleichsmöglichkeit drunter.
Auch der Akkuverbrauch ist nur eine Note 3+ (da geht noch mehr^^)

Aber dennoch: Die App macht Spaß da man jetzt endlich Zeiten vergleichen kann.
Werde ich so oft es geht mitlaufen lassen wenn ich los fahre.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Februar 2013)

Auch dabei! Ich hab heute die Tour mitgetrackt.

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die, die die App schon besser kennen:

Ich bin der erste bei einem "Climb". Erster, weil EINZIGER  .
Ich hab die Sequenz jedoch gar nicht selbst erstellt...

Macht das die App selber ( und vergibt Namen)?? 

Ansonsten ist es schade, dass man.unterwegs keine Informationen
abrufen kann.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Februar 2013)

Ja app macht aber nur Uphill Wertungen selber. 
Die DH Wertung muss man selber erstellen als Segment. 
Ich war mal so frei aus deiner Tour den BT als Segment zu kennzeichnen. 
Das heißt du hast heut also dort einen vorgelegt. 

Geh mal auf deren Portal dort ist das alles besser zu erkennen als nur im App.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Februar 2013)

Ah. Danke 

Geil auch die Namensgebung. Schlängelweg oder so.
Doof, dass ich irgendwo ne Pause gemacht und 20 Min 
gebraucht habe.


----------



## 230691 (17. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ja app macht aber nur Uphill Wertungen selber.



Weißt du zufällig im welchem Umkreis man sich zu schon bekannten Uphill Segmenten befinden muss damit man hinzugefügt wird?





Das ist das was ich vorhin meinte.
Alles Grotenburg 2 aber alle fahren wo anders lang.
Schön wäre es, wenn man Uphills austellen könnte


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Februar 2013)

Das app erkennt jede Strecke als Groten Uphill weil wahrscheinlich der Berg oder die Straße so heißt. Du musst dir deinen davon raussuchen oder selber umbenennen. 
Ich habe mir meine Segmente raus gesucht und die die fehlen fahre ich selber ab. 
Mir ist die Uphill Wertung auch Latte, ich will die Enduro Wertung für eine komplett Strecke oder aber einen reinen DH Wertung haben. 

Ich mach mal Screenshot


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Februar 2013)

Die anderen Segmente die das app von jeden Hügel macht lösche ich komplett wieder.


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2013)

Das GPS wird einfach nicht genau genug sein um Strasse und die verschiedeen Wege auomatisch zu unterscheiden. Einer hat irgendwann mal eine Strecke als "Grotenburg 2 Climb" betitelt und das Strava benennt jetzt alles genau so was ungefähr in der Gegend liegt. Grade im Wald ist nen Handy-GPS gerne mal verwirrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (18. Februar 2013)

Bisserl nervig, dass die App nur über den Computer richtig gepflegt werden kann oder?? Segmente erstellen oder löschen funktioniert nicht auf dem Smartphone.

Mit der App sind leider auch ALLE Trails öffentlich, die man so mittrackt. 
... Kann man denn seine "follower" selbst bestimmen? Vielleicht will ich gar nicht, dass alle wissen, was und wie viel ich fahre...

Nach dem ersten Test meine ich, hat die App nen paar schwerwiegende Haken...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Das GPS wird einfach nicht genau genug sein um Strasse und die verschiedeen Wege auomatisch zu unterscheiden. Einer hat irgendwann mal eine Strecke als "Grotenburg 2 Climb" betitelt und das Strava benennt jetzt alles genau so was ungefähr in der Gegend liegt. Grade im Wald ist nen Handy-GPS gerne mal verwirrt...


Also Grotenburg 2 Climb ist schlichtweg die Forststraße, die vom Wanderparkplatz nach 400m links hochgeht. Das ganze bis fast oben an den Parkplatz am Herrmann...


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Bisserl nervig, dass die App nur über den Computer richtig gepflegt werden kann oder?? Segmente erstellen oder löschen funktioniert nicht auf dem Smartphone.
> 
> Mit der App sind leider auch ALLE Trails öffentlich, die man so mittrackt.
> ... Kann man denn seine "follower" selbst bestimmen? Vielleicht will ich gar nicht, dass alle wissen, was und wie viel ich fahre...
> ...



Ja kannst du.
Du kannst die Follower beschränken und musst somit dem zustimmen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Februar 2013)

angesichts des wetters waren die 50km auf dem renner gestern doch ne ganz gute entscheidung


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Also Grotenburg 2 Climb ist schlichtweg die Forststraße, die vom Wanderparkplatz nach 400m links hochgeht. Das ganze bis fast oben an den Parkplatz am Herrmann...


 
Hmmm, also wenn ich mich bei Dennis Runde nicht ganz vertan habe ist er aber nach 50m vom Kaiser-Wilhelm-Weg nach links abgebogen und somit gar nicht am Parkplatz vorbei gekommen auf dem Weg zum Denkmal...

Auch egal, ich werds bei nächster Gelegenheit mal antesten. Nach dem Urlaub also.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmmm, also wenn ich mich bei Dennis Runde nicht ganz vertan habe ist er aber nach 50m vom Kaiser-Wilhelm-Weg nach links abgebogen und somit gar nicht am Parkplatz vorbei gekommen auf dem Weg zum Denkmal...
> 
> Auch egal, ich werds bei nächster Gelegenheit mal antesten. Nach dem Urlaub also.



Um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen 







habs nachträglich mal aus trailtechnischen gründen professionell verpixelt.


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> habs nachträglich mal aus trailtechnischen gründen professionell verpixelt.


 
gute idee  

na okay, dann hab ich wohl Dennis´ Route falsch gedeutet...


----------



## 230691 (19. Februar 2013)

ja ne, eigentlich nicht. War vielleicht 100m auf dem weg. 




Ich hoffe man erkennt es etwas.



Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zizz (20. Februar 2013)

gpx download ohne Premium

http://cosmocatalano.com/strava/export/

ich find die segmente lustig

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (25. Februar 2013)

Ich nutze Strava schon seit dem letzten Jahr. Mit das Genialste, was ich kenne. Ideen was besser geht, wird es immer geben. Ich würde z. B. gern während Strava läuft sehen, ob ich mich auf einem "Segment" befinde und wie die Zeit ausschaut.

Daher zeichne ich mit Endomondo auf. Endomondo kann auch GPX exportieren. Die lade ich dann von Hand in Strava hoch.

Ich will den Fred nicht zerpflügen, aber vielleicht interessiert es wen: Bei Endomondo lassen sich ebenso Strecken anlegen (am einfachsten aus einer zuvor gefahrenen). Dabei kann man dann gegen sich selbst antreten. Am Startpunkt das Workout beginnen und du siehst live während der Fahrt deinen Vorsprung oder Rückstand auf die Bestzeit. Sehr geil.  Das geht bei Android nur mit der Pro-Version, kostet einmalig um die 5 Euro.


----------



## Wickedlite (5. März 2013)

kann mir jemand was zu den unterschieden Runtastic/Strava sagen ?


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. März 2013)

Hi. 
Steht in meinem ersten Post. 

Gruß, Kiwi.  

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. März 2013)

Ganz grob. 

Runtastic zeichnet nur auf. 
Strava tut dies auch man kann aber sich auf bestimmten Uphill oder auch Downhill Passagen mit Freunden virtuell messen wenn man das möchte.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. März 2013)

Damit weiterhin Schwung in den Thread kommt: Mal meine letzte Aufzeichnung vom Donnerstag


----------



## kris. (6. März 2013)

Finale?! 
Sack! 


Viel spass da unten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. März 2013)

bin schon wieder da. den ersten output vom trip gibts im newsbereich, siehe clementz-bikecheck


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Bist ja die Straße hoch , zzzzzz. Hannes die Strecken kenn ich,wirklich geil da oben. 
24 Stunden Strecke und Varianten runter nach Varigotti sind ja auch supi.Biste hier aber nich weit genug.
Nach Finale gehts  in den 2 Wochen Osterferien, falls am Lago zu kalt


----------



## Boogiemonster (6. März 2013)

Ich selber nutze bisher seit 3 Jahren Runkeeper. Werde Strava mal probieren. 
Kann man Routen , die mit anderen Tools erstellt worden und als GPX ausgegeben werden, da sauber einlesen? Weiss das zufällig jemand? 

Und? Kann ich bereits geladene Routen unter meine aktuelle Aufzeichnung "drunterlegen" aufm Smartphone, um es gleichzeitig als Navi mit zu nutzen? 
Das klappt mit runkeeper ausgezeichnet. 


Weil die selbst erstellten Routen zu coolen Strecken würde ich gerne mitnehmen. 
Runkeeper - Routen nutzt in OWL leider kaum jemand. Zumindest nicht ernstzunehmend beim MTB. 
Hoffe das das bei Strava besser ist, um auch mal andere, interessante Strecken ausprobieren zu können?


----------



## unkreativ (6. März 2013)

Das Einlesen ist kein Problem. Komischer Weise weichen  die Auswertungen aber deutlich von denen in Runtastic ab, vor allem bei den HM


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Bist ja die Straße hoch , zzzzzz.


Wenn man die Enduro-Stages im konzentrierten Rennmodus fahren soll und nach 2Std wieder unten am Strand sein _muss_, lässt sich das nicht vermeiden. Zudem das beim originalen SuperEnduro-Rennen dort auch so ist  Und die sehr rumpelige Stage 1 ist definitiv keine Strecke, die man außer Puste fahren möchte.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. März 2013)

Ich werde euch nächste Woche auch mit Trails aus dem Süden ärgern 

Erst Skifahrn in Osttirol und dann Biken in Südtirol


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Hannes weis ich ja. Auch die Straße zieht sich,def.echt lang, das kostet echt auch Paar Körner. Als sportlich Alternative gegen die Rennradler da hoch, erste Sahne mit dem Panorama zusammen.

Hannes weist du aus dem Bauchraus ab wann  man sich da anmelden kann oder sind alle Plätze wech? Ich hätte schon lange Bock drauf. Aber ich fahr vom Teutoburger Wald ja auch wie dune Kurze Weile von rund 1300 km da runter .


----------



## powderJO (6. März 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Finale?!
> Sack! )



genau das wollte ich auch schreiben ...


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. März 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Damit weiterhin Schwung in den Thread kommt: Mal meine letzte Aufzeichnung vom Donnerstag






Geil!


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2013)

Wenn man Hannes seine AVG Speed sieht und die Strecken kennt, denkt man, das der Speed doch eher gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. März 2013)

Vllt fahr ich in der 2. Osterwoche mit Surfjunk und unseren Familien nach Finale, dann fahrn wir die Stages  selbst mal im Training ab. Vorher 1. Woche noch bisserl Training am Bussatte und Anakonda Trail am Lago ........................


----------



## freetourer (9. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Vllt fahr ich in der 2. Osterwoche mit Surfjunk und unseren Familien nach Finale, dann fahrn wir die Stages  selbst mal im Training ab. Vorher 1. Woche noch bisserl Training am Bussatte und Anakonda Trail am Lago ........................



Der Anakonda ist echt ein super - Trail . Schöne Abwechslung zum sonstigen Melonenschotter dort.

Kann aber leider mittlerweile teuer werden.


----------



## TheLiquinator (3. April 2013)

Strava ist auch meine App um aufzuzeichnen, wie viel ich rumkurve und die Sache mit den Segmenten hat einen netten Motivationseffekt. Aber ich bin ein totaler Amateurbiker und wenn man dann seine KOMs flöten gehen sieht, weil ein Münchner bei einem mal vorbeitourt, ist man schon ein kleines bisschen traurig


----------



## kris. (3. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> weil ein Münchner bei einem mal vorbeitourt, ist man schon ein kleines bisschen traurig



Bazis halt...


----------



## Sonne310 (17. Mai 2013)

Werden bei Strava Pausen eigentlich herausgerechnet ? 

Die App MTB pro fand ich klasse, aber da müsste man extra im Programm auf Pause gehen. Runtastic macht es automatisch, hab ich allerdings noch nicht getestet.


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Mai 2013)

Hi.
Soviel ich weiss, ja.
Er berechnet hinter deine reine "Moving time". 

By the way:
Ich liebe Strava! Macht einfach nur Spaß Segmente zu kloppen und Zeiten zu jagen.
Sehr motivierend!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sonne310 (17. Mai 2013)

Danke ! 

Jepp, das ist schon cool, ich werde mich da mal reinfuchsen.


----------



## hometrails (17. Mai 2013)

Jo Strava ist geil. Aber Pausen bei Segmenten rausrechnen ist nicht Sinn der Sache oder? Da kloppst du bis zu HFmax, machst Pause und fährst dann weiter und sicherst dir ne gute Zeit? Nix da!


----------



## Sonne310 (17. Mai 2013)

Nö, ich mein ja die Weizenpause zwischendurch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (17. Mai 2013)

War auch nur Spaß, ein Glück wurde der nicht falsch interpretiert. 

Drück doch einfach manuell auf Pause, während du auf das Weizen wartest.


----------



## crossboss (17. Mai 2013)

Weizenpausen sind Trainingszeit


----------



## Tier (17. Mai 2013)

Ich benutze Strava mittlerweile auch regelmäßig.
Komme zwar lang nicht an die Zeiten der alten Hasen ran, aber die Statistiken hinterher schau ich mir trotzdem gern an. 
Gut, die Trainingsverwaltung vom Forum ist detailierter...aber mittlerweile bin ich zu faul dazu. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## exto (17. Mai 2013)

Auch mal eingeklinkt


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Mai 2013)




----------



## pistensau3000 (25. Mai 2013)

Mir hat ein Bekannter den Strava Tip gegeben. Einfach genial.
Zur Zeit bin ich dabei alle guten Trails in der Gegend zu loggen. Wie schon gesagt wurde, sprüht man vor Motivation.
Da man sich ja auf einer "Messfahrt" befindet. Wahnsinn was das ausmacht.

Kurz: einfach nur toll!
Viel Spaß Euch allen.

Ich komm übrigens gerade von ner Ausfahrt, und bin immer noch voll drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei meiner kleinen Feierabendrunde heute auch mal Strava probiert.
Echt klasse. Pausen werden herausgerechnet, alles auf Maps aufgezeichnet.

Habe eben dann auch mal ein Segment/Trail erstellt. ABER auf meiner 20 km Runde wurde ich bei keinem einzigen Segment automatisch eingetragen. Auch wurde kein automatischer Uphill oder sowas erfasst. Allgemein habe ich auf der Map zwischen Bielefeld und Halle auf den ersten Blick keine Trails und nur sehr wenige Segments (alles Uphills) entdeckt.

Mal an die anderen Bielefelder: Ist das normal?


----------



## kris. (28. Mai 2013)

gab es denn auf deine 20km runde schon eingetragene segmente?
wenn nicht hast du die ehrenvolle aufgabe jetzt welche aus deinen daten zu erstellen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Mai 2013)

Nee eben nicht, komisch...

Was man natürlich etwas kritisch sehen muss, ist dass die Trails die man aufzeichnet ja für jeden frei einsehbar sind. Wenn sich da eine "Competition" entwickelt wie an der HK, dann können die Bike-Gegner ja sogar sehen Wer dort Wann fährt. :-/

Ich habe mal ein Segment markiert, was eh jeder kennt und nicht zu übersehen ist. Mal sehen ob sich da in den nächsten Tagen was tut.


----------



## slang (28. Mai 2013)

Das  hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.

Dann kann  man sich auch von dem Grundsatz, hier werden keine Trails öffentlich beschrieben auch komplett verabschieden. 

ich hab mir Strava auch erst kürzlich installiert. Die HK Abfahrten konnte ich sofort finden. Zig Abfahrten hier im Teuto auch. aber auch nicht alle die ich so kenne.

Man kann bei Strava ja auch einstellen ob öffentlich oder nicht und nur für nen bestimmten Kreis aber irgendwie bleibt da nen komisches Gefühl für mich.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. Mai 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Mal an die anderen Bielefelder: Ist das normal?


Also so wie ich es verstanden habe, wirds automatisiert eingetragen - und erst dann, wenn eine bestimmte Anzahl (2 oder 3 Biker?) dort hoch ist.


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Mai 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Dann kann  man sich auch von dem Grundsatz, hier werden keine Trails öffentlich beschrieben auch komplett verabschieden.



Das ist genau so!

Man kann zwar seine Strecke als "privat" markieren, aber dann macht das ja irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn man sich mit anderen mal trainingstechnisch messen möchte...

Grundsätzlich - so hab ich die App verstanden - legt Strava Segmente nur bei Uphills an. Downhillstrecken kann man nur manuell übers Netz (wohl nicht über die App) anlegen.

Ab wann Strava allerdings eine Strecke als Segment aufnimmt (Länge , Höhenmeter , Fahreranzahl...) weeß ick aber auch nicht.

--> Das es um Bielefeld nix gibt ist aber einfach zu erklären. Da fährt niemand... das sind alles nur Pos(t)er hier im Forum 

*uppsschonwechsein*


----------



## kris. (29. Mai 2013)

Bielefeld existiert ja auch gar nicht, wie soll es da Segmente geben?!


----------



## RolfK (2. Juni 2013)

Hi

weiss jemand, ob Strava auch im Ausland ohne Internetverbindung zu gebrauchen ist? GPS bleibt dann ja eingeschaltet, abgespeichert bzw. hochladen dann über WLAN.


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2013)

wenn du keine gprs verbindung eingeschaltet hast schimpft er kurz das der upload/sync nicht möglich war und speichert die datei. sollte also problemlos gehen. ;-)


----------



## crossboss (3. Juni 2013)

Merhr zum Thema "Trail-Fee" mit Strava Nutzung:

Ich finde diesen Artikel auf MTB News beschreibt sehr eindrucksvoll die Umstände! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/02/trailcare-im-enduro-racing/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghosthard (26. März 2014)

Tach ,ich nutze auch runkeeper und bin sehr zufrieden damit man brauchte nurmehr freunde die diese app auch nutzen. Ich bin einsteiger in mtb und komm aus lemgo wwürde mich freuen wenn ihr Strecke n kennt die nicht so weit weg sind so ca 20 km Umkreis geht


----------



## mäcpomm (4. Juni 2014)

Bin ganz neu bei Strava. Gaaaanz gefährliche Sache.
Lustig fand ich.....




Heute habe ich mir die Krone aufgesetzt. Mal sehen wie lange. ;-)


----------



## hometrails (5. Juni 2014)

... bisschen Suchtgefahr. 


Diese Tools sind zu Strava richtig cool ...


Strava Heatmap: http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/

Strava Flyby: http://labs.strava.com/flyby/

Ben's Veloviewer: http://veloviewer.com/

Raceshape Analyse: http://raceshape.com/

OSM Karte in Strava: http://veloviewer.com/mapFlipper


----------



## mäcpomm (5. Juni 2014)

Der veloviewer hat mich schon die eine oder andere Stunde gekostet.


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Juni 2014)

Wie geil ist denn der Veloviewer! Thx! 
... und Raceshape erst.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Juni 2014)

Super Links. Danke!


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Juni 2014)

Gottogott.... Was man so an Zahlensalat produziert, wenn man einfach nur mal durch den Wald radelt... 

Aber der Mensch ist halt auch nur ein Statistiktier...

Starke Links


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Juni 2014)

veloviewer ist wirklich geil.

was strava angeht, mache ich mich grad aus fitnessgründen mit dem Renner daran, die Uphill-Rennrad-KOMS der Gegend anzugreifen 

[strava]4039528[/strava]


----------



## freetourer (28. Juni 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> veloviewer ist wirklich geil.
> 
> was strava angeht, mache ich mich grad aus fitnessgründen mit dem Renner daran, die Uphill-Rennrad-KOMS der Gegend anzugreifen
> 
> [strava]4039528[/strava]




Leg Du mal vor - ich vernicht Dich dann !!!


NUR SPAß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Juni 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Leg Du mal vor - ich vernicht Dich dann !!!
> 
> 
> NUR SPAß.


hab ich ja, was das segment angeht 

Diese kleinen Duelle auf Strava sind unter anderem aber auch das, was ich daran so spaßig finde


----------



## osarias (16. Juli 2014)

Bin jetzt auch dabei,..., gerade auf Bikeparkstrecken macht das schon Laune. Find es auch leicht bedenklich local-trails zu veröffentlichen, allerdings machts echt Laune sich mit Kumpels zu messen.

Allerdings, ich war schon auf Segmenten unterwegs welche als "gefährlich" markiert wurden und keine Aufzeichnung/Auswertung möglich ist. Wer kann (und wie) Segmente als gefährlich deklarieren? Gerade so schöne Steilabfahrten mit -35 bis -42% durchschnittlichen Gefällen in der Region PDS.

Ach ja, eine Frage noch. wie kann ich die von mir angelegten Segmente so konfigurieren das diese nur von meinen Freunden (welche ich Aboniert habe) gesehen werden können?


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> veloviewer ist wirklich geil.
> 
> was strava angeht, mache ich mich grad aus fitnessgründen mit dem Renner daran, die Uphill-Rennrad-KOMS der Gegend anzugreifen
> 
> ...


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

Ihr könnt alle auch unserem Strava OWL Club beitreten: https://www.strava.com/clubs/ostwestfalenwheels


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Februar 2015)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Ihr könnt alle auch unserem Strava OWL Club beitreten: https://www.strava.com/clubs/ostwestfalenwheels


dabei!


----------



## hometrails (13. Mai 2015)

Für alle Stravamaniacs ein neues Tool:

http://www.matesrace.co.uk


Kevin | hometrails.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritzz (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo an alle Strava Freaks 

ich hab ein kleines Problem.

und zwar hab ich eigene Segmente erstellt, diese als NICHT privat eingestellt, dennoch können andere die Segmente nicht sehen.

Also ich selbst fahre meine Runde und meine selbst erstellten Segmente werden erkannt, ein Kumpel, der die selbe Runde fährt, sieht kein einziges meiner Segmente.

Rufe ich über mein Strava die Bestenliste auf, sehe ich aber meine Zeit sowie die Zeit meines Kumpels.

Hat einer ne Idee warum er das Segment nicht sieht aber dennoch in meinem Ranking erscheint?

Danke!


----------



## Leon96 (19. Juli 2015)

Eine Vermutung hätte ich evtl;

Geh mal auf die Webversion von Strava und schau ob die Segmente vielleicht unter "ausgeblendete Segmente" angezeigt werden. 
Wenn ja wieder rechts auf "anzeigen" oder "einblenden" klicken, je nach dem was dort steht.


----------



## Hanka (25. November 2015)

Guten Abend, 

wisst ihr ob ich Garmin Connect übers Smartphone (Android) mit der Strava-App verbinden kann? Möchte mit Garmin aufgezeichnete Touren in die Strava-App übertragen, ohne das Laptop benutzen zu müssen.
Ist das möglich? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 
Viele Grüße von Elli


----------



## CO86 (26. November 2015)

Hanka schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> wisst ihr ob ich Garmin Connect übers Smartphone (Android) mit der Strava-App verbinden kann? Möchte mit Garmin aufgezeichnete Touren in die Strava-App übertragen, ohne das Laptop benutzen zu müssen.
> Ist das möglich? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
> Viele Grüße von Elli



Du kannst Garmin-Connect und Strava ganz einfach in den Einstellungen von Strava miteinander verbinden. Dazu brauchst du aber erstmal einen Laptop.
Anschließend werden alle Aktivitäten, die du bei Garmin hochlädst automatisch an Strava gesendet. Läuft innerhalb von Sekunden (meist erscheint die Benachrichtigung von Strava schon während der Synchronisation auf dem Smartphone.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Januar 2016)

Nabenz,

kann man bei Strava einzelne, falsch aufgezeichnete Streckenpunkte manuell korrigieren?? In letzter Zeit habe ich oft das Problem, dass einzelne Punkte so weit "fehlgetrackt" werden, dass die Aufzeichnungen unbrauchbar werden. 

Wenn man dann diese Punkte manuell richtig stellen könnte, wäre das hilfreich. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Leon96 (4. Januar 2016)

Probiere es mal hiermit:
http://strava-tools.raceshape.com/snap/


Wenn alle Stricke reißen, garmin basecamp runterladen.
Ist aber ziemlich viel aufwand. 


Ansonsten, besseres GPS besorgen.


----------



## kris. (4. Januar 2016)

Ist ärgerlich, wenn man eigentlich sehr flott war und Strava einen trotzdem nicht auf dem Segment wertet, gell?! 

Hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal. In Strava selbst geht das glaube ich nicht, aber es soll Tools geben mit denen man wegpunkte bearbeiten kann.


----------



## kris. (4. Januar 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Probiere es mal hiermit:
> http://strava-tools.raceshape.com/snap/
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte es auch schon anders rum: sehr gut getrackte fährt von mir und leider ein völlig schrottiges Segment. Teilweise 20m neben der Straße mitten durch die häuser.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Januar 2016)

@Leon96  : DANKE. Probiere ich aus!

Ich tracke mit meinem Handy. Das ist -ich weiß - kein High-End GPS Tracker, jedoch die am wenig aufwendigste Variante. Ich hatte dabei auch lange keine Probleme. Aber aktuell häuft sich das.

Woran das allerdings liegt, verstehe ich gar nicht.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Januar 2016)

kris. schrieb:


> Ist ärgerlich, wenn man eigentlich sehr flott war und Strava einen trotzdem nicht auf dem Segment wertet, gell?!
> 
> Hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal. In Strava selbst geht das glaube ich nicht, aber es soll Tools geben mit denen man wegpunkte bearbeiten kann.



Wenn es denn "nur" ein nicht gewertetes Segment wäre. Aber so ein Trackingmüll macht das Tool unbrauchbar :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (4. Januar 2016)

Für solche Sachen kann man eine bessere app verwenden, locus pro zB.
Dort kannst Punkte verschieben und strava upload geht natürlich auch.


----------



## kris. (4. Januar 2016)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn es denn "nur" ein nicht gewertetes Segment wäre. Aber so ein Trackingmüll macht das Tool unbrauchbar :



Ups...


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Januar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt auch bei Strava noch etwas rumgedaddelt. Man kann aus einer aufgezeichneten Tour eine Route erstellen und diese als
GPX-Datei für ein Endgerät (z.B. Garmin) exportieren. Damit hat man wenigstens mal die gefahrenen KM und HM ermittelt.

Mit den Daten kann man dann manuell eine Tour eingeben. Nicht schön, aber immerhin.

Nur mal so "JustForInfo" 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Danimal (11. Januar 2016)

Dass die Aufzeichnung in Strava so kaputt aussieht, liegt nicht an Strava, sondern einfach daran, dass temporär keine brauchbaren Koordinaten vorliegen. Das kann mehrere Gründe haben, z.B. auch daran, wie man den Apparat mit sich führt. Im Winter vielleicht nicht in der Trikottasche, sondern im Rucksack. Display nach oben oder unten... das kann je nach Gerät leider bereits einen Unterschied machen. Ich packe das Telefon immer in Deckeltasche des Rucksacks, Rückseite nach oben und habe so mit drei verschiedenen Apparaten immer ziemlich genaue Ergebnisse.
Du kannst ja zum Spaß einfach mal einen anderen Tracker parallel mitlaufen lassen - der wird Dir die gleichen kaputten Tracks zeigen.


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Januar 2016)

Das kenne ich auch. Mein Handy liefert zum Teil nur Müll wogegen der Edge 800 und auch mein Forerunner 305 immer sehr genau war. Der Edge sogar auf dem Motorrad. ;-)


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Juli 2016)

Ist es eigentlich generell möglich eine aufgezeichnete Tour / Segmente nachträglich zu pimpen?? Mir hat Strava diese Woche mitgeteilt, dass ein uralt KOM aus 2013 gebrochen wurde. Und das bei einer Tour, die der Kollege 2014 gefahren hat. 

Ich nutze Strava eigentlich ausschließlich als Tool für meine Jahresbilanz, aber interessieren würde mich das schon mal...


----------



## hometrails (1. Juli 2016)

Da hat der Kollege eine Tour aus 2014 per GPX hochgeladen. Oder einen anderen Account synchronisiert. Alle Daten zu manipulieren wäre auch kein Problem. Wer es braucht... 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (1. Juli 2016)

Das passiert relativ häufig, wenn Leute von irgendeiner anderen Software (endomondo, runkeeper, Garmin Trainingcenter, ...) zu Strava wechseln und dabei alle historischen Aufzeichnungen mit umziehen. Das ist kein Betrug, sondern total normal.


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Juli 2016)

Die Tour stand schon immer drin. Nicht umgezogen.

Sei es drum und ihm oder ihr gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (1. Juli 2016)

Du kennst den Kollegen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Juli 2016)

Nein. Aber da er bei uns 90 % der KOMs hält ist er entweder total schnell (bergauf UND bergab) oder gut am PC.... Oder beides - wer weiß


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2016)

oder ebiker


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Danimal (14. Juli 2016)

Einen GPX-Track in irgendeiner Software zu frisieren und dann bei Strava hochzuladen ist einfach nur bescheuert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum man sowas machen sollte.
Allerdings ist mir kein Weg bekannt, eine bereits bei Strava getrackte Strecke im Nachhinein zu frisieren und die Daten bei Strava zu überschreiben, zumindest nicht direkt über das Web-Interface. Ob sowas über Schnittstellen zu anderen Trackern durchrutschen kann?
Egal. Ich habe bei uns hier schon so einige "unmögliche" KOMs anderer Fahrer gemeldet, die dann auch relativ schnell entfernt wurden. Mir ist auch nicht klar, wie die genau entstehen, womöglich hat das Gerät falsch aufgezeichnet, es wurde mit eBike oder Motorrad gefahren oder der Track vor dem Upload zu Strava frisiert.

Wie man irgendeine dieser Varianten guten Gewissens bei Strava platzieren kann, ist mir absolut unverständlich. Wenn ich erkenne, dass mein Track kaputt ist, weil das GPS zwischendrin mal ein Problem hatte, dann lösche ich den Eintrag, bevor ich irgendwelche Bestenlisten versaue.
So oder so finden sich hier immer die 5 gleichen Fahrer in den KOM-Listen. Wenn da auf einmal jemand anders auftaucht, ist das direkt verdächtig


----------



## powerschwabe (23. Juni 2019)

Welche kostenlose App könnt ihr denn zur Aufzeichnung von Touren empfehlen? Am liebsten wäre mir der Import noch zu Google Maps..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoidborg (26. Juni 2019)

Ich nutze z.B. komoot die offlinekarten sind nicht kostenlos aber über mydealz gutscheine und aktionen in der app kann man den Großraum in dem man unterwegs ist gut abdecken


----------

